# neuter/spaying.....



## kingzi (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,
I have 4 lionheads.mum and 3 babies...2 male and 2 female..now separated for obvious reasons 
making me feel guilty and sad although its the right thing to do..
is there anywhere i can get reduced fees for having them all spayed/neutered??..i would like to keep them all but am going to struggle with vets costs to have them all done.and then obviously have issues with rebonding them all....i guess i could keep them separate,ie housing and run,but would rather keep them together as one unit...
any ideas or suggestions would be much appreciated.x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Some vets will give you a discount if you do them all at the same time.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

there are vouchers for having cats done so they may be vouchers for rabbits if your on benifits if not you could maybe see if your vet will do a payment method for you as you have 4 bunnies


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

they have vouchers for bunnies in nottingham and you dont have to be on benifits what area are you in and il have a look for you


----------



## kingzi (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi..
thats interesting.i dont claim any benefits as i work.
i live in manchester,so if they have a voucher scheme that would be a big help.i really dont want to part with any of my bunnies,nor keep the family split up...would much appreciate if they have vouchers for manchester.
thank you.x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

its well worth phoning around as neuturing fees do vary considerably and some vets just dont have a clue when it comes to rabbits. I know the vets in pets at home quite often have 30% off their rabbit neutering. 

You may also find that if you contact a rescue centre they may be able to provide you with a code to get them neutered at their vets for a reduced fee.


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

Just a word of warning, I don't know how old your buns are, but I would be really careful about getting them (the girls in particular) spayed until they are about a year old. 

My lionhead was spayed (as recommended by my vet and I had that feeling you get when you know something isn't right) at 6months, but she was so little she didn't survive the op. I always think if I'd have waited a bit longer and put up with the spraying, stamping and general stroppiness for a bit longer, she'd still be here. 

The boys operation is much less invasive and risky, perhaps you could get them done first and wait a while for the girls- I'm sure if you stick with the same vet, they would honour a deal for 4 buns to be spayed/neutered.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

hi i cant find 1 for manchester but if you ring the rspca they might do some its the rspca in nottingham that do the vouchers for £15 off a bunny but you have to live in that area id ring the manchester rspca and see if they have anything. https://rspca-nottinghamandnotts.org.uk/neutering-assistance.php i know this is the nottingham website but it shows they do them in some areas


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Teddy Red Lab said:


> Just a word of warning, I don't know how old your buns are, but I would be really careful about getting them (the girls in particular) spayed until they are about a year old.
> 
> My lionhead was spayed (as recommended by my vet and I had that feeling you get when you know something isn't right) at 6months, but she was so little she didn't survive the op. I always think if I'd have waited a bit longer and put up with the spraying, stamping and general stroppiness for a bit longer, she'd still be here.
> 
> The boys operation is much less invasive and risky, perhaps you could get them done first and wait a while for the girls- I'm sure if you stick with the same vet, they would honour a deal for 4 buns to be spayed/neutered.


Im sorry about your bunny  6 months is the age across the board for rabbits, some vets will neuter bucks from 4 months.


----------



## kingzi (Jan 29, 2012)

firstly,thank you all for such good advice and help.
my baby bunnies are 4 month old now..mum i believe is only a year old..then theres princess,thats my 2 family girls.then theres paintpot and simba,the gawgus guys...i,m not really in any rush to have any of them done yet,just feel sad seeing them split up  i still have misty the dad.hes one year old and still on his own at the mo,in his double hutch,neutered last december i did try and bond him a couple of weeks ago with a lovely girl,same age,who had been used for breeding,but surplus to requirements(so i was told)..i thought it would of been a win win situation but nothings ever straightforward in bunnyland is it :crazy:
i have another post on here,please read if you can.x


----------

